# All scandinavian languages: Provider



## mnl

Afledt af diskussionen om den bedste oversættelse af ordet "provider" som det tit bruges i forbindelse med forskellige internetteknologier, ville jeg høre hvordan I synes det bedst oversættes.

Lad os tage et par eksempler (allesammen stærkt forenklede):


Internet Service Provider - kan sørge for at brugerne kan "komme på internettet".
Content provider - kan sørge for indhold til web sites.
Authentication provider - som diskuteret her, kan sørge for at verificere om brugerne har ret til adgang til bestemte områder af en web site.
Hosting provider - kan sørge for at din web site er tilgængelig fra hvilket som helst sted på internettet.
Mit problem her er at "provider" i internetsammenhæng tit bliver oversat med "udbyder", også hvis "leverandør" eller lignende ville være mere dækkende. Som jeg ser det er en udbyder én der udbyder en ydelse på markedet. Når en kunde bider på og indgår i et mere eller mindre fast kundeforhold skifter udbyderen status til leverandør i forhold til denne kunde.

En bager kan udbyde en ydelse med leverancer af frisk brød hver dag til storkøkkener i byen. Hvis et plejehjem tegner en kontrakt bliver bageren leverandør til plejehjemmet. Jeg tror ikke at lederen af køkkenet ville bageren som en udbyder, men derimod temmeligt sikkert som leverandør.

Hvorfor skal sprogbrugen være anderledes når talen falder på internettet, og hvad gør man på de andre nordiske sprog?


----------



## Lars H

mnl said:


> Mit problem her er at "provider" i internetsammenhæng tit bliver oversat med "udbyder", også hvis "leverandør" eller lignende ville være mere dækkende. Som jeg ser det er en udbyder én der udbyder en ydelse på markedet. Når en kunde bider på og indgår i et mere eller mindre fast kundeforhold skifter udbyderen status til leverandør i forhold til denne kunde.
> 
> En bager kan udbyde en ydelse med leverancer af frisk brød hver dag til storkøkkener i byen. Hvis et plejehjem tegner en kontrakt bliver bageren leverandør til plejehjemmet. Jeg tror ikke at lederen af køkkenet ville bageren som en udbyder, men derimod temmeligt sikkert som leverandør.
> 
> Hvorfor skal sprogbrugen være anderledes når talen falder på internettet, og hvad gør man på de andre nordiske sprog?



Hej
I ditt bagar-exempel tänker jag att den svenske bagaren "erbjuder" sina leveranser av bröd. Man kan också säga "bjuda ut" men det låter något ålderdomligt. Bättre kan det fungera om t ex en torghandlare "bjuder ut" sina varor. Efter att kontraktet är skrivet med vårdhemmet blir bagaren leverantör, samma som på danska.  

I andra sammanhang kan en provider vara den som försörjer någon eller något, en familjeförsörjare t ex.
Men i dina internet-exempel skulle det bästa svenska ordet enligt min mening vara "tillhandahålla".
Någon tillhandahåller internettjänster, tillhandahåller innehåll för webbsidor, tillhandahåller lösningar för autenticering, tillhandahåller webbhotelllösningar, etc.
"Tillhandahåller" är nog ett gammalt uttryck, men det lever och är vid fullgod hälsa öster om sundet!


----------



## mnl

Interessant! Jeg havde aldrig set det ord før, og jeg kan ikke se nogen direkte parallel på dansk. 

Hvad er det ord overhovedet sat sammen af?


----------



## Lars H

Hej

till-handa-hålla

Exempel. 
På tåget, när konduktören kommer, har jag min tågbiljett "till hands" - jag är redo att visa upp biljetten för kontroll. 
Eller en fotograf, som har kameran "till hands" om ett bra fotomotiv skulle dyka upp. 
Formen "till hands" - även om ett avslutande "s" antyder att uttrycket är gammalt, är i full användning idag.

Från "till hands" är steget kort till att "hålla till hands", eller "tillhandahålla".

Jag googlade "tillhandahåller internettjänster" och fick 604 träffar. Om du gör det kan du se hur ordet brukas.
Jag är ingen expert på dansk etymologi, men ofta när våra två språk brukar skilda ord, är det för att det ena språket har behållit ett ålderdomligt ord men inte det andra.
Så jag gissar att något liknande har brukats på danska i "oldtiden"


----------



## mnl

Vi er nok lidt ude over hvad man realistisk set kan bruge til at kommunikere med den gennemsnitlige internetbruger, men derfor synes det er sjovt nok at lege begreberne alligevel.

Det lyder som om man på moderne dansk ville sige "ved hånden" - at _holde_ (eller have) noget _ved hånden_ er fint dansk. Hvad vi mangler er et sammensat verbum - vedhåndeholde. Pragtfuldt ord. Af dette udmærkede verbum kunne man så danne navneordet _vedhåndeholder_. 

Jeg er ikke helt sikker på at danske internetbranche ville kunne genkende sig selv i denne betegnelse, men det var da et forsøg værd.

Jeg har iøvrigt indtryk af at "tillhandahålla" på svensk er mest brugt i aftaletekster, altså nærmest juridisk sprogbrug. Er det korrekt opfattet?


----------



## Lars H

mnl said:


> Jeg har iøvrigt indtryk af at "tillhandahålla" på svensk er mest brugt i aftaletekster, altså nærmest juridisk sprogbrug. Er det korrekt opfattet?



Hej
Om inte juridiskt språkbruk så åtminstone lite mer formellt än vardagligt språk. Om vi planerar en fest i helgen så säger nog ingen "Jag kan tillhandahålla vinet", men mer "Jag kan hålla med/stå för vinet". Eller "jag ordnar vinet".

Men en försäljare som håller en presentation kan absolut säga "vårt företag tillhandahåller service.."


----------



## hanne

Jeg synes måske ikke at "have ved hånden" er det der bedst beskriver den service en udbyder udbyder (til gengæld synes jeg egentlig at "udbyder" er ganske passende).

"Stille til rådighed" beskriver det bedre hvis du endelig vil have noget andet. (omend navneordet "tilrådighedstiller" nok også vil kræve noget benarbejde før det vinder indpas!)

Hvorfor vil du absolut have en sammensat verbum? Det synes jeg er i modstrid med traditionen i dansk...


----------



## mnl

Det var sådan set ikke for at jeg absolut ville have et sammensat verbum, men jeg syntes det så ud til at svensk har et nyttigt ord, og som tankeeksperiment kunne man prøve at forme et tilsvarende ord til dansk brug. Jeg mente det dog kun som tankeeksperiment, hvis det ikke fremgik klart nok.

Skal der i øvrigt ikke et fuge-s i "tilrådighedsstiller"? (Som også er et tankeeksperiment, går jeg ud fra).


----------



## hanne

Jeg er helt med på at det er tankeeksperimenter.
Men jeg tror at vi på dansk har en stærkere tradition for "delte" verber (have ved hånden) end svenskerne (tillhandahålla). "Have ved hånden" er et nyttigt begreb, også uden at blive skrevet sammen til et ord . Og problemet opstår så når vi får brug for et navneord, for så _skal_ det skrives sammen til et... (jf. opvask, rengøring)

Jeg overvejede et -s- i tilrådighedstiller, men kom frem til at det mener jeg ikke der skal. Rent subjektivt.


----------

